# Best Small Towns...Halloween style



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Well latly ive been wondering about where i want to live in the future. Personaly i like the small town feel and am ok with suburban life but well i can some it up in one word "meh". This thread is for you people out there to post what you think is a great small town (Canadian or United states) that has some of the best halloween/october/fall festival and events. This could mean something like on that scarecrow post with the scarecrow contest. so lets hear it!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I live in a small town and we really don't have a big celebration. My goal though is to some day have a big event that would involve everyone in town, and really get up on the Halloween spirit.


----------

